# ankle and foot swelling on left side



## HeavyB (Sep 8, 2014)

Wife has been having it on and off for awhile now. She is planning on going and seeing MD but is currently on DHEA 25mg and Anavar 10mg ed not sure if could be related the swelling was there before Anavar was added and she was taking DHEA for awhile before the swelling started.
She is also taking noopept. 
She has her apt with female MD thrusday.. I told her to stop taking everything in case they pull bloods. I think it should all be out of her system by then if I am not mistaking


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 8, 2014)

Var takes 3 weeks to clear.

Here's some discussion - you don't mention age or any other details but you might find something in this thread. It sounds like definitely see a doctor about it. Possibly get some compression stockings and try those a couple days / week.

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Neurology/unexplained-left-foot-ankle-swelling/show/954120


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 9, 2014)

Age is 36... Height 5 10 weight 160 ish.. She is pretty good shape just not like she was 2 years ago was very toned then. Had surgery done and went down hill some but coming back now. Works out 5 days a week.  Figured out last night ankle sore to the touch. She does remember have some pain early in the summer. I thinking made a sprain now. She is going to the doc care and today and see about xray.
Which she doesnt have any pain when walking on it or doing legs. We have noticed thou if she is on her feet for a long period of time alot of swelling. 
Only drinks water no soda and small amount of coffee with cream and sugar. She does need to drink alot so I think it wouldnt hurt to get the sugar levels checked.


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 9, 2014)

Another 
Currently taking
Dhea 25mg
Var 10mg
Fish Oil 
coconut oil   Wonder if this causing the swelling. 
Vit C
Green Tea
Noopet
Something for mood it has Niacin in it--- Called Min Chex
Allergy med mostly has beef liver extract in it. 
These are all daily.  I know it not the var she just started that 1 week ago
She only taking the var as of yesterday now.


----------

